# Do any T's have cutesy avatars?



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

i see alot of my little pony or kittens with duckies for F's but do any T's have cutesy avatars?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

quite a few Ts have My Little Pony avatars


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> i see alot of my little pony or kittens with duckies for F's but do any T's have cutesy avatars?


Cute?

Maybe... *lowers glasses and looks at you*


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

We do? I haven't noticed...


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

...
tenchar


<=


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Ahem.

ah no.


----------



## streetsweeper (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't noticed many, apart from the 'my little pony thing', hence, to avoid losing this cutesy battle to Feelers, someone needs to sacrifice themselves and change their avatar to this:









Volunteers?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

streetsweeper said:


> I haven't noticed many, apart from the 'my little pony thing', hence, to avoid losing this cutesy battle to Feelers, someone needs to sacrifice themselves and change their avatar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Le shrug*


----------



## sherkanner (Nov 19, 2010)

Mine ain't cute enough?


----------



## streetsweeper (Jun 14, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> *Le shrug*


exccellllent.. (muttered slowly in a low, sinister voice)


----------



## a space whale (Jul 12, 2011)

mine is super dooper cute


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

This is my avatar on MSN:








And this is my ENTP friend's:
View attachment 22655


We don't have a thing for cats at all :kitteh:


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

im a dog wearing a hat, how much cuter can you get?


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

That's me on my avatar; of course it's cutsey.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> And this is my ENTP friend's:
> View attachment 22655
> 
> 
> We don't have a thing for cats at all :kitteh:


Nah, that's @NastyCat.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

CallSignOWL said:


> im a dog wearing a hat, how much cuter can you get?


a bunny wearing a hat would be cuter, or a bunny with a kitten on its head wearing a tiny hat


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

Paradigm said:


> This is my avatar on MSN:
> View attachment 22654
> 
> 
> ...


That's my avatar. >.> Except it's cuter on me because I am so much more awesome.

@Monkey King summoned me D:


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

uhh

yeah


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> a bunny wearing a hat would be cuter, or a bunny with a kitten on its head wearing a tiny hat


F-those bunnies!!! They taste great in soup though (om-nom-nom).

Pitties are MUCH cuter! roud:


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I always thought mine could be considered cute. Who can resist the impish look of terror on that man's face?


----------

